# soap vehicle



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

We have an old van we use exclusively for the farmer's market. 

We bring in EO's and Lotion Bars, Lotion.

Everything else we have been leaving in the van. Liquid soap, and soap.

Is this OK?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't unpack my truck during farmers market season. All my soaps are in the back boxed up and in rubbermaid tubs. I just make sure I keep it parked in the garage out of the direct sunlight. It's cooler in the garage too. I haven't seen my soaps affected in any way.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Not quite the same, but I found a box of soap from our last Christmas market under the seat in our pickup.....Still looks and smells the same as when I put it in there


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I keep my market soaps in my car all of the time, boxed up. Never noticed anything goofy happening to them and my car always smells pretty good.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I take out everything but the display since I also drive my Excursion to work. Except in winter.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

for anyone...Is this true for liquid soaps?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My liquid soaps have been in the car also, in the trunk. Don't know if they'd fare so well in the sun with all that extra water, but so far the trunk has held them well.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

We've never left our soaps or lotions in our vehicle in between markets. Lotions especially can be affected by excess heat and I would think at the very least that the essential oils in soaps would degrade if subjected to day after day of 100 degree plus heat that is pretty common inside vehicles here in the South . . . it just doesn't seem like good business practice to me.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat I haven't traveled to sell yet, but tend to agree the heat would affect the product. Crayons left in my car (happened to be in a plastic container, thank goodness!) were a melted glob!


----------

